# 2013 CBC/IBC for R-3



## helloarchitect (May 9, 2016)

2013 CBC/IBC for R-3

The way we're reading code in Section 1016 is that the overall Exit Distance is limited to 200 feet.  According to Section 1014, the Common Path of Travel is limited to 75 feet.  This is in a building with two (2) exits.

Are we missing anything?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## north star (May 9, 2016)

*$ $ >*

Welcome ***helloarchitect***  to The Building Codes Forum !   

Is your bldg. sprinkled ?

*< $ $*


----------



## helloarchitect (May 9, 2016)

Thank you!

No, the building is not sprinkled.  It is a Single-family, Type V, R-3.


----------



## cda (May 9, 2016)

Hello welcome, hello


----------



## FLSTF01 (May 11, 2016)

Generally single-family R-3 is exempted by the IBC and governed by the IRC.  See section 101.2 in the IBC.


----------



## cda (May 11, 2016)

FLSTF01 said:


> Generally single-family R-3 is exempted by the IBC and governed by the IRC.  See section 101.2 in the IBC.




California plays by thier own rules


----------



## FLSTF01 (May 11, 2016)

But of course.


----------



## helloarchitect (May 11, 2016)

We certainly do.


----------



## north star (May 11, 2016)

*& = & = &*


***helloarchitect**,* ...the Common Path of Travel requirements
come from the `13 CBC, Volume 1, Table 1014.3.......Also, see
Note "e", ...this is for mixed occupancy bldgs.

The maximum Travel Distance comes from Table 1016.2, and Yes,
it is 200 ft. without sprinklers.


*& = & = &*


----------



## helloarchitect (May 11, 2016)

Thank you!  This yields 125 feet of exit access travel, on top of the 75 feet requirement for common egress.  200 feet without sprinklers.


----------



## mal (May 13, 2016)

cda said:


> California plays by thier own rules


California has amended the IRC to create its own residential code: the CRC.  It applies to single family residences and duplexes.


----------

